# Cycle Oregon anyone?



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Just curious if anyone has done Cycle Oregon... after I graduate I have grand dreams of finally doing all these things I haven't had time for. 

I've done unsupported touring and credit card touring but never with a group larger than 3, just wondering if it's worth the money for the experience.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

asterisk said:


> Just curious if anyone has done Cycle Oregon... after I graduate I have grand dreams of finally doing all these things I haven't had time for.
> 
> I've done unsupported touring and credit card touring but never with a group larger than 3, just wondering if it's worth the money for the experience.


There are at least 10 folks that I ride with each week in Corvallis that do Cycle Oregon each year. They say it's always a great experience. Just make sure you get signed up early as it fills up quick.


----------

